# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  आयुर्वेद तथा योग से सम्बन्धित सूक्तियाँ

## xman

*आयुर्वेद की परिभाषा*



आयुरस्मिन् विद्यते अनेन वा आयुर्विन्दतीत्या  ुर्वेद:। (च.सू. १/१३)
अर्थात् जिसके द्वारा आयुर्वेद का ज्ञान प्राप्त हो उसे आयुर्वेद कहते हैं।

----------


## xman

तदायुर्वेद यतीत्यायुर्वेद:। (चरक संहिता सूत्र. 30/23)
अर्थात् जो आयु का ज्ञान कराता है उसे आयुर्वेद कहा जाता है।


’भावप्रकाश’ के टीकाकार भी ’आयुर्वेद’ शब्द का इस प्रकार विशदीकरण करते हैं:

----------


## xman

अनेन पुरुषो यस्माद् आयुर्विन्दति वेत्ति च ।
तस्मान्मुनिवरेरे   'आयुर्वेद' इति स्मृतः ॥




हिताहितं सुखं दुःखं आयुस्तस्य हिताहितम् ।
मानं च तच्च यत्रोक्तं आयुर्वेदः स उच्यते ॥ च.सू.३.४१॥
अर्थात् हितायु, अहितायु, सुखायु एवं दुःखायु; इस प्रकार चतुर्विध जो आयु है उस आयु के हित तथा अहित अर्थात् पथ्य और अपथ्य आयु का प्रमाण एवं उस आयु का स्वरूप जिसमें कहा गया हो, वह आर्युवेद कहा जाता है।

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद के पर्यायवाचक शब्द :


आयुर्वेद, शाखा, विद्या, सूत्र, ज्ञान, शास्त्र, लक्षण, तंत्र (सन्दर्भ: च. सू. ३०/३१)

----------


## xman

*आयुर्वेद का प्रयोजन :

*
प्रयोजनं चास्य स्वस्थस्य स्वास्थ्यरक्षणमा  ुरस्य विकारप्रशमनं च।
"इस आयुर्वेद का प्रयोजन स्वस्थ व्यक्ति के स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा करना और रोगी व्यक्ति के रोग को दूर करना है।"


इस संदर्भ में आयुर्वेद का प्रयोजन सिद्ध करते हुए कहा गया है-

आयुः कामयमानेन धमार्थ सुखसाधनम् ।
आयुर्वेदोपदेशेषु विधेयः परमादरः ॥ (अ० सं० सू०-१/२)

----------


## xman

आयु
आयुर्वेद का अर्थ प्राचीन आचार्यों की व्याख्या और इसमें आए हुए 'आयु' और 'वेद' इन दो शब्दों के अर्थों के अनुसार बहुत व्यापक है। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार आयु चार प्रकार की होती है- हितायुः, अहितायुः, सुखायुः, दुःखायु । महर्षि चरक के ही अनुसार- इन्द्रिय, शरीर, मन और आत्मा के संयोग को आयु कहते हैं । धारि, जीवित, नित्यग, अनुबंध और चेतना-शक्ति का होना ये आयु के पर्याय हैं ।


शरीरेन्दि्रयसत्व  त्मसंयोगो धारि जीवितम् ।
नित्यगश्चानुबन्ध  ्च पर्प्यायैरायुरुच  यते ॥ (च०सू० १/४२)
प्राचीन ऋषि मनीषियों ने आयुर्वेद को ‘शाश्वत’ कहा है और अपने इस कथन के समर्थन में तीन अकाट्य युक्तियां दी हैं यथा-


सोयेऽमायुर्वेद: शाश्वतो निर्दिश्यते,
अनादित्वात्, स्वभावसंसिद्धलक्  णत्वात्, भावस्वभाव नित्यत्वाच्च। (चरक संहिता सूत्र, 30/26)
अर्थात् यह आयुर्वेद अनादि होने से, अपने लक्षण के स्वभावत: सिद्ध होने से, और भावों के स्वभाव के नित्य होने से शाश्वत यानी अनादि अनन्त है।

----------


## xman

*आरोग्य तथा रोग :

*
धर्मार्थकाममोक्ष  णाम् आरोग्यं मूलमुत्तमम् ।
रोगास्तस्यापहर्त  रः श्रेयसो जीवितस्य च ॥ -चरकसंहिता सूत्रस्थानम् - १.१४
धर्म, अर्थ, काम और मोक्ष का मूल (जड़) उत्तम आरोग्य ही है। अर्थात् इन चारों की प्राप्ति हमें आरोग्य के बिना नहीं सम्भव है।


कविकुलगुरु कालिदास ने भी इसी विचार को प्रकट करने के लिए कहा है कि


शरीरमाद्यं खलुधर्मसाधनम्
अर्थात् धर्म की सिद्धि में सर्वप्रथम, सर्वप्रमुख साधन (स्वस्थ) शरीर ही है। अर्थात् कुछ भी करना हो तो स्वस्थ शरीर पहली आवश्यकता है।

----------


## xman

*रोग का कारण :

*
धी धृति स्मृति विभ्रष्ट: कर्मयत् कुरुत्ऽशुभम्।
प्रज्ञापराधं तं विद्यातं सर्वदोष प्रकोपणम्॥ (चरक संहिता शरीर. 1/102)
अर्थात् धी (बुद्धि), धृति (धैर्य) और स्मृति (स्मरण शक्ति) के भ्रष्ट हो जाने पर मनुष्य जब अशुभ कर्म करता है तब सभी शारीरिक और मानसिक दोष प्रकुपित हो जाते हैं। इन अशुभ कर्मों को 'प्रज्ञापराध' कहा जाता है। जो प्रज्ञापराध करेगा उसके शरीर और स्वास्थ्य की हानि होगी और वह रोगग्रस्त हो ही जाएगा।

----------


## xman

*वैद्य :*
नात्मार्थं नाऽपि कामार्थं अतभूत दयां प्रतिः ।
वतर्ते यश्चिकित्सायां स सर्वमति वर्तते ॥ (च० चि० १/४/५८)
जो अर्थ तथा कामना के लिए नहीं, वरन् भूतदया अर्थात् प्राणिमात्र पर दया की दृष्टि से चिकित्सा में प्रवृत्त होता है, वह सब पर विजय प्राप्त करता है।


अर्थात् जो वैद्य धन या किसी विशिष्ट कामना को ध्यान में न रखकर, केवल प्राणिमात्र (रोगी) के प्रति दया-भाव रख कर ही कार्य करता है, वही वैद्य सर्वश्रेष्ठ चिकित्सक होता है।

----------


## xman

*वैद्य के गुण :

*
तत्त्वाधिगतशास्त  रार्थो दृष्टकर्मा स्वयंकृती।
लघुहस्तः शुचिः शूरः सज्जोपस्करभेषजः॥ १९
प्रत्युत्पन्नमति  ्धीमान् व्यवसायी विशारदः।
सत्यधर्मपरो यश्च स भिषक् पाद उच्यते॥ २० (सुश्रुतसंहिता)
ठीक प्रकार से शास्त्र पढ़ा हुआ, ठीक प्रकार से शास्त्र का अर्थ समझा हुआ, छेदन स्नेहन आदि कर्मों को देखा एवं स्वयं किया हुआ, छेदन आदि शस्त्र-कर्मों में दक्ष हाथ वाला, बाहर एवं अन्दर से पवित्र (रज-तम रहित), शूर (विषाद रहित) , अग्रोपहरणीय अध्याय में वर्णित साज-सामान सहित, प्रत्युत्पन्नमति (उत्तम प्रतिभा-सूझ वाला), बुद्धिमान, व्यवसायी (उत्साहसम्पन्न), विशारद (पण्डित), सत्यनिष्ट, धर्मपरायण होना - ये सब वैद्य के लक्षण हैं।

----------


## xman

*भेषज के गुण :*
प्रशस्तदेशसंभूतं प्रशस्तेऽहनि चोद्धृतम् ।
युक्तमात्रं मनस्कान्तं गन्धवर्णरसान्वित  ् ॥२२
दोषध्नमग्लानिकरम  िकारि विपर्यये ।
समीक्ष्य दत्तं काले च भेषजं पाद उच्यते ॥ २३ (सुश्रुतसंहिता)
उत्तम देश में उत्पन्न, प्रशस्त दिन में उखाड़ी गई, युक्तप्रमाण (युक्त मात्रा में), मन को प्रिय, गन्ध वर्ण रस से युक्त, दोषों को नष्त करने वाली, ग्लानि न उत्पन्न करने वाली, विपरीत पड़ने पर भी स्वल्प विकार उत्पन्न करने वाली या विकार न करने वाली, देशकाल आदि की विवेचना करके रोगी को समय पर दी गई औषध गुणकारी होती है।

----------


## xman

*आयुर्वेद मतानुसार स्वास्थ्य:

*
समदोषः समाग्निश्च समधातु मलःक्रियाः।
प्रसन्नात्मेन्द्  ियमनः स्वस्थइतिअभिधीयत  ॥ -- (सुश्रुत संहिता सूत्रस्थान १५/१०)
An individual/person who is in a state of equilibrium of body’s;


(१) दोष (humors),
(२) अग्नि (digestive fire),
(३) धातु (tissues),
(४) मलःक्रिया (Physiological functions of excretions etc.)

----------


## xman

चरक कहते हैं, ‘‘मन, आत्मा और शरीर ऐसे तीन स्तंभ हैं जिन पर न केवल मानव जाति का बल्कि विश्व का अस्तित्व टिका हुआ है।’’


सत्त्वमात्मा शरीरं च भयमेतत्भिदण्डवत।"
लोकस्तिष्ठित संयोगात्तत्र सर्वं प्रतिष्ठितम्।।" -चरक सू. अ. 7/46

*(स्वस्थ) शरीर के तीन स्तम्भ :*

त्रयः उपस्तम्भाः । आहारः स्वप्नो ब्रह्मचर्यं च सति ।"
शरीररुपी मकान को धारण करनेवाले तीन स्तंभ हैं: आहार, निद्रा और ब्रह्मचर्य (गृहस्थाश्रम में सम्यक् कामभोग) ।

----------


## xman

*सुख की नींद :*

सुखं शेते सत्यवक्ता सुखं शेते मितव्ययी ।
हितभुक् मितभुक् चैव तथैव विजितेन्द्रिय: ॥
सत्य बोलनेवाला, मर्यादित व्यय करनेवाला, हितकारक पदार्थ आवश्यक प्रमाण मे खानेवाला, तथा जिसने इन्द्रियों पर विजय पाया है , वह चैन की नींद सोता है।

----------


## xman

*शरीर और मन :

*
शरीरं हि सत्त्वमनुविधीयते सत्त्वं च शरीरम्॥ (च.शा.४/३६)
रोगोत्पत्ति में शरीर और मन के पारस्परिक सम्बन्ध को स्थापित करते हुए कहा है कि जैसा मन होगा वैसा शरीर तथा जैसा शरीर होगा वैसा मन।


इस शरीर में पंच ज्ञानेन्द्रिय एवं पंच कर्मेन्द्रियों को कार्यरत करने वाले मन की भी तीन प्रकृतियाँ होती हैं—सात्विक, राजस और तामस। इनमें सात्विक श्रेष्ठ है और राजस एवं तामस विकारयुक्त मानी गयी हैं। इसीलिए अष्टांग हृदय में कहा गया है-


रजसः तमस्यः दौच दोषो उदादद्दो

----------


## xman

*आहार :**प्राणः प्राण भूतानाम् अन्नः।* (अर्थात् प्राणियों में प्राण आहार ही होता है।)लेकिन आरोग्य की प्राप्ति के लिए व्यक्ति को प्रतिदिन हितकारी आहार का सेवन करना नितान्त आवाश्यक है। साथ ही दिनचर्या भी नियमित होनी चाहिए जो व्यक्ति समस्त क्रियाओं को विचारपूर्वक करता है, इन्द्रियों के विषयों में लिप्त नहीं होता, हमेशा दूसरों को ही देने की भावना रखता है, दानशील होता है, सभी में समान भाव रखता है, सत्यवादी और क्षमावान तथा अपने पूज्य व्यक्तियों के वचनों का पालन करता है, वह प्रायः रोगों से दूर रह सकता है। इसी सन्दर्भ में कहा गया है
*नित्यम् हिताहार विहार सेवी, समीक्ष्यकारी विषयेष्वशक्त।**दाता समःसत्यपराक्षमाव  न् आप्तोप सेवी च भवन्त रोगः।।*व्यक्ति की प्रकृति के अनुसार आहार भी सात्विक, राजस और तामस तीन प्रकार का निर्दिष्ट किया गया है। जो व्यक्ति जिस प्रकार का होता है वह तदनुरूप आहार ग्रहण करता है। इस सन्दर्भ में *गीता* में कहा गया है।
*युक्ताहारविहारस्   युक्त चेष्टस्य कर्मसु।**युक्त स्वपनावबोधस्य योगो भवति दुःख हाः।।*

----------


## xman

*रस :
*

अल्पमात्रोपयोगित  वादरुचेरप्रसंगतः  
क्षिप्रमारोग्यदा  ित्वादौषधेभ्योऽ:ध  िको रसः।।
रस अपनी तीन मौलिक विशेषताओं के कारण चिकित्सा सर्वोत्तम हैं।


(1) अल्पमात्रा प्रयोग,
(2) स्वाद में रुचिपूर्णता और
(3) शीघ्राति शीघ्र रोगनाशक।
स्पष्ट है कि किसी औषध का काढ़ा एक सो दो छटांक तक की मात्रा में दिया जाय जब कहीं लाभ होता है, परन्तु रस औषधि एक-दो रत्ती की खुराक से ही पूरा लाभ हो जाता है। चूर्ण, चटनी अवहेल आदि अन्य सभी औषधें लाभ पाने के लिए अधिक मात्रा में खानी पड़ती हैं। केवल रस में ही यह अद्वितीय विशेषता है कि वह अल्पमात्रा में पूरा प्रभाव करता है।


अनुपान के लाभ 
अनुपानं हितं युक्तं तर्पयत्याशु मानवम्।
सुख पचति चाहारमायुषे च बलाय च।। (च सू 27/326)

----------


## xman

*रोग-परीक्षा :*चरक संहिता के कर्ता महर्षि अग्निवेश के सहाध्यायी महर्षि भेड़ ने कहा हैः-
*रोगाक्रान्तशरीस्   स्थानान्यष्टौ परीक्षयेत्।**नाड़ीं जिह्वां मलं मूत्रं त्वचं दन्तनखस्वरात्।।* (भेड़ संहिता)यहाँ स्वर परीक्षा का तात्पर्य सभी प्रकार के यथा-नासा वाणी, फुस्फुस, हृदय, अन्त्र आदि में स्वतः उत्पन्न की गयी ध्वनियों से है। स्वर नासिका से निकली वायु को भी कहते हैं। यदि वह शीतल हो तो रोगी की स्थिति संकटापन्न होती है यदि स्वाभाविक उष्ण है तो निराकार होती है। दाहिने-बायें स्वर के प्रभाव पर भी अध्ययन अपेक्षित है।
इसके अतिरिक्त चरक में, सुश्रुत में और सभी आर्ष संहिताओं में जगह-जगह हृद्ग्रह, हृदत्स और हृद्द्रव आदि शब्द प्राप्त होते हैं जो वस्तुतः हृदय अथवा नाड़ी-परीक्षा द्वारा ही जाने जा सकते हैं। चरक संहिता की परम्परा के प्रवर्त्तक महर्षि भारद्वाज ने तो स्पष्ट कहा हैः-
*दर्शनस्पर्शनप्रश  नैः परीक्षेताथ रोगिणम्।**रोगांश्च साध्यान्निश्चत्य ततो भैषज्यमाचरेत्॥**दर्शनान्नेत्रजिह  वादेः स्पर्शनान्नाड़िक  दितः**प्रश्नाहूतादिवचन  ः रोगाणां कारणादिभिः॥* (नाड़ीज्ञान तरंगिणी)('आहूतादिवचनैः' के स्थान पर 'द्दूतादिबचनैः' पाठान्तर भी मिलता है जो महत्त्वपूर्ण है।)

----------


## xman

*मधुमेह या डायबिटीज मेलीटस :

*
मधुमेग रोग के बारे में सदियों पहले भी लोगों को जानकारी थी। आयुर्वेद में इसका विवरण ‘मधुमेह’ या ‘मीठा पेशाब’ के नाम से मिलता है। आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सकों को इसका ज्ञान 3000 वर्ष पहले से ही था। भारतीय आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सकों-सुश्रुत एवं चरक- ने इस रोग के बारे में एवं इसके प्रकारों के बारे में लिखा है-


स्थूल प्रमेही बलवानहि एक: कृक्षरतथेव परिदुर्वलक्ष्य।
संवृहणंतम कृशस्य कार्यम् संशोधन दोष बलाधिकस्य॥
हरीतकी (हरड)[सम्पादन]
हरीतकी को वैद्यों ने चिकित्सा साहित्य में अत्यधिक सम्मान देते हुए उसे अमृतोपम औषधि कहा है । राज बल्लभ निघण्टु के अनुसार-


यस्य माता गृहे नास्ति, तस्य माता हरीतकी ।
कदाचिद् कुप्यते माता, नोदरस्था हरीतकी॥
अर्थात् जिसकी माता घर में नहीं है उसकी माता हरीतकी है। माता तो कभी-कभी कुपित भी हो जाती है, परन्तु उदर स्थिति अर्थात् खायी हुई हरड़ कभी भी कुपित (अपकारी) नहीं होती।

----------


## xman

पैदल चलना :
मंद गति से सौ कदम चलें शतपावली के संदर्भ में शास्त्र कहता है -


भुक्त्वा शतपदं गच्छेत्।
अर्थात् भोजन के बाद सौ कदम चलन चाहिए।


इस विषय में आयुर्वेद में यह श्लोक दिया गया है -


भुक्त्वोपविशत:स्थ  ल्यं शयानस्य रू जस्थता।
आयुश्चक्र माणस्य मृत्युर्धावितधाव  :॥
अर्थात् भोजन करने के पश्चात एक ही जगह बैठे रहने से स्थूलत्व आता है । जो व्यक्ति भोजन के बाद चलता है उसक आयु में वृद्धि होती है और जो भागता या दौड़ लगाता है उसकी मृत्यु समीप आती है।


प्राण का अर्थ एवं महत्त्व
पंच तत्त्वों में से एक प्रमुख तत्त्व वायु हमारे शरीर को जीवित रखती है और वात के रूप में शरीर के तीन दोषों में से एक दोष है, जो श्वास के रूप में हमारा प्राण है।


पित्तः पंगुः कफः पंगुः पंगवो मलधातवः।
वायुना यत्र नीयन्ते तत्र गच्छन्ति मेघवत्॥
पवनस्तेषु बलवान् विभागकरणान्मतः।
रजोगुणमयः सूक्ष्मः शीतो रूक्षो लघुश्चलः॥ (शांर्गधरसंहिताः 5.25-26)
पित्त, कफ, देह की अन्य धातुएँ तथा मल-ये सब पंगु हैं, अर्थात् ये सभी शरीर में एक स्थान से दूसरे स्थान तक स्वयं नहीं जा सकते। इन्हें वायु ही जहाँ-तहाँ ले जाता है, जैसे आकाश में वायु बादलों को इधर-उधर ले जाता है। अतएव इन तीनों दोषों-वात, पित्त एवं कफ में वात (वायु) ही बलवान् है; क्योंकि वह सब धातु, मल आदि का विभाग करनेवाला और रजोगुण से युक्त सूक्ष्म, अर्थात् समस्त शरीर के सूक्ष्म छिद्रों में प्रवेश करनेवाला, शीतवीर्य, रूखा, हल्का और चंचल है।

----------


## xman

*पैदल चलना :

*
मंद गति से सौ कदम चलें शतपावली के संदर्भ में शास्त्र कहता है -


भुक्त्वा शतपदं गच्छेत्।
अर्थात् भोजन के बाद सौ कदम चलन चाहिए।


इस विषय में आयुर्वेद में यह श्लोक दिया गया है -


भुक्त्वोपविशत:स्थ  ल्यं शयानस्य रू जस्थता।
आयुश्चक्र माणस्य मृत्युर्धावितधाव  :॥
अर्थात् भोजन करने के पश्चात एक ही जगह बैठे रहने से स्थूलत्व आता है । जो व्यक्ति भोजन के बाद चलता है उसक आयु में वृद्धि होती है और जो भागता या दौड़ लगाता है उसकी मृत्यु समीप आती है।


प्राण का अर्थ एवं महत्त्व
पंच तत्त्वों में से एक प्रमुख तत्त्व वायु हमारे शरीर को जीवित रखती है और वात के रूप में शरीर के तीन दोषों में से एक दोष है, जो श्वास के रूप में हमारा प्राण है।


पित्तः पंगुः कफः पंगुः पंगवो मलधातवः।
वायुना यत्र नीयन्ते तत्र गच्छन्ति मेघवत्॥
पवनस्तेषु बलवान् विभागकरणान्मतः।
रजोगुणमयः सूक्ष्मः शीतो रूक्षो लघुश्चलः॥ (शांर्गधरसंहिताः 5.25-26)
पित्त, कफ, देह की अन्य धातुएँ तथा मल-ये सब पंगु हैं, अर्थात् ये सभी शरीर में एक स्थान से दूसरे स्थान तक स्वयं नहीं जा सकते। इन्हें वायु ही जहाँ-तहाँ ले जाता है, जैसे आकाश में वायु बादलों को इधर-उधर ले जाता है। अतएव इन तीनों दोषों-वात, पित्त एवं कफ में वात (वायु) ही बलवान् है; क्योंकि वह सब धातु, मल आदि का विभाग करनेवाला और रजोगुण से युक्त सूक्ष्म, अर्थात् समस्त शरीर के सूक्ष्म छिद्रों में प्रवेश करनेवाला, शीतवीर्य, रूखा, हल्का और चंचल है।

----------

